# PROFINET und Cisco Switch



## GvOdin (4 April 2008)

Hallo @ all

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Cisco Switch und dem PROFINET. Es kommt keine Kommunikation zwischen den CPU´s zustande. Ich habe mal ein anderes Switch ausprobiert (D-Link) und mit denen hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Hatte jemand auch schon mal so ein Problem? Wie kann ich es lösen? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## centipede (4 April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe das gefunden:

Nach eingehender Überprüfung im Team mit Ciscoexperten hat sich folgende Lösung ergeben: 
Der Switch muss für VoIP freigeschalten sein. Seitdem gehts auch mit Profinet....

Cisco-Config:
Conf t
Int g1/0/x
Switchport mode access
 Switchport access vlan 16
 Switchport voice vlan 16
 Spanning-tree portfast
End



Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen 

Gruß, Centi


----------



## GvOdin (4 April 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Werde es am Montag gleich mal ausprobieren. Ich glaube da wäre ich in 100 Jahren nicht drauf gekommen.

VIELEN DANK


----------



## drfunfrock (5 April 2008)

Was ist denn das fur ein Feature? :sm19:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fur ein Feature? :sm19:



Ich denke mal indem du Voice -Over-IP aktivierst, wird auch die Auswertung von QoS (Quality of Service) aktiviert. Dies stellt bei Voice-Over-IP sicher, dass die Sprachpakete bevorzugt behandelt werden.
QoS wird auch bei Profinet verwendet.

Du kannst von Glück reden dass du es bei deinem Switch einfach aktivieren konntest. Für einen Router den wir im Einsatz haben (Cisco 876W) musste man dafür erst ein kostenpflichtiges Firmwareupdate (ca. 50€) kaufen. Dabei kann das so gut wie jeder 08/15 DSL-Router ab Werk.
Cisco halt...


----------



## drfunfrock (7 April 2008)

Ich habe zuhause einen Mini-PC als Router mit FLI4L (Linux-Disketten-Distri) konfiguriert und da schaltet man QOS einfach ein etc. Aber ein Router an dem QOS etc. mit etwas anderem verknüpft ist, kauft man eigentlich  nicht. Gut das man da jetzt vorgewarnt ist. Auf solche krummen Gedankengänge kommt ja kein Normaluser.


----------



## centipede (7 April 2008)

GvOdin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip. Werde es am Montag gleich mal ausprobieren. Ich glaube da wäre ich in 100 Jahren nicht drauf gekommen.
> 
> VIELEN DANK



Wie ist der Stand?
Hat es so funktioniert?


----------

